# Ich!



## asita (Aug 2, 2009)

Help please! 

I just had an outbreak of mouth fungus with my platies and I completed a course of watelife's myxazin which cleared it up but my mollie has had ich for the past 2 days and is getting worse. I also have 5 platy fries in a breeder net in the same tank and I saw one of the rubbing against the side of the net indicating one of the symptoms of ich. 

It says on the protozin bottle to wait 4 days after using myxazin....but should I use protozin before 4 days  ...it also says use half the dose if fry are present....I used full dose amount with myxazin and the platy seem fine.....im worried that ich on my mollie may progress too far by the end of day 4 and that if I use half the dose it wont cure the ich!

Any advice will be much appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Asita,

raise your tank's temp to 84 F gradually. this will shorten the life cycle of the ich larve in the free floating stage. get ur self some aquarisol and dose as per the instructions. once u see an improvement, do a gravel vac.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

and if you don't want to treat the whole tank again you can remove the molly and put her in clean water every day until the ich has gone. Somewhat tedious but it works.
make sure the water in any small container stays about 74 degrees.
- should be fairly easy since it is summer.


----------



## asita (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok thank you  Im treating the tank now...hopefully things hould clear up and I'l separate the molly after the treatment.


----------

